# Updating to KDE4



## Grell (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey, in the UPDATING file it says that we should now use KDE4 and QT4.  I still have a lot of old QT3 and KDE3 dependent ports installed though. How should I go about updating all these?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 30, 2013)

Please, follow this thread:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-July/085142.html.


----------

